# Performa 5500/225 condamné ?



## Kevick (19 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

je dispose d'un Performa 5500/225







Très bonne et belle machine. Elle fonctionne sous MAC OS 8. Tout marche, DD, lecteur CD et disquette, Haut parleurs stéréo...

Sauf que l'écran semble en fin de vie. Au démarrage, l'image est normale, propre. Mais au bout de 45 min/1 heure, il devient flou et laiteux. Redémarrer ou éteindre ne sert à rien. A chaud l'écran offre une image déplorable, inutilisable. Tout l'inverse de mon écran d'Apple IIGS qui, à froid, a les mêmes symptômes mais qui disparaissent au bout de 10/15 min...

Je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de cette machine. Je me suis dis qu'avant de le jeter autant demander un diagnostic à d'autres personnes mais je crains que ce soit la fin. Quel dommage, j'ai dessus pleins de vieux logiciels, utilitaires et jeux sympas, moi qui suis un nostalgique des vieux macs (je suis sur cette marque depuis 1983)... Ca fera le bonheur du recyclage de vieilles bécanes...


----------



## Oizo (19 Novembre 2014)

Belle machine ! Je l'enviais à l'époque quand j'étais sur mon Performa 5200, je trouvais cette machine en noir bien plus classe que le 5200 ! Mais bon ce n'était pas le même prix...

J'ai toujours mon Performa 5200 d'ailleurs, mais lui c'est l'inverse, l'image n'apparaît qu'au bout d'un certain temps, il peut finir son démarrage sur un écran noir, ensuite la luminosité apparaît petit à petit. 

Tu es de quelle région ? J'ai un Performa 5400 qui n'a pas beaucoup tourné mais dont la carte mère est HS. Si tu es bricoleur tu peux y récupérer l'écran pour le mettre sur ton 5500... Mais il serait à récupérer près de Metz...


----------



## matacao (19 Novembre 2014)

Bizarre ton problème. 

Je vois deux pistes: 

- Soit l'écran est vraiment fatigué mais j'y crois pas.

- Soit c'est lélectronique de l'écran qui est fatigué, ce qui me parait plus probable.

En tous cas, je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problèmes sur mes mac.

Si jamais tu décide de le jeter contacte moi avant .


----------



## Kevick (20 Novembre 2014)

Oizo a dit:


> Belle machine ! Je l'enviais à l'époque quand j'étais sur mon Performa 5200, je trouvais cette machine en noir bien plus classe que le 5200 ! Mais bon ce n'était pas le même prix...
> 
> J'ai toujours mon Performa 5200 d'ailleurs, mais lui c'est l'inverse, l'image n'apparaît qu'au bout d'un certain temps, il peut finir son démarrage sur un écran noir, ensuite la luminosité apparaît petit à petit.
> 
> Tu es de quelle région ? J'ai un Performa 5400 qui n'a pas beaucoup tourné mais dont la carte mère est HS. Si tu es bricoleur tu peux y récupérer l'écran pour le mettre sur ton 5500... Mais il serait à récupérer près de Metz...



Hahaaa, dans cette affaire je n'ai pas dis que j'ai justement un 5200 dont l'écran marche sans problème (et toute la machine aussi...).

Evidemment, la solution paraît simple, prendre l'écran du 5200 et l'affaire est réglée. Mais cannibaliser l'autre m'embête un peu et d'autre part je ne suis pas bricoleur au point de démonter les écrans ! Est-ce compliqué ?

Sinon, je suis d'accord, ce Mac est très très classe (et rare aussi), on me l'a donné il y a une petite dizaine d'années. Excellentes performances avec les logiciels de l'époque, bel OS, le stéréo, la carte TV... Grrrr, ce problème d'écran me dégoûte. 

Sinon sur la photo ce n'est pas le mien, c'était juste pour illustrer, le mien est bien plus propre !



matacao a dit:


> Bizarre ton problème.
> 
> Je vois deux pistes:
> 
> ...



Je suis sur Avignon pour info.


----------



## Oizo (20 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas si c'est compliqué à faire, je n'ai même pas tenté avec le 5400 HS pour mettre l'écran sur mon 5200. 

J'ai aussi la carte TV sur mon 5200 et la télécommande qui va avec, ça a été ma TV principale pendant des années d'ailleurs, d'où le tube fatigué, il a énormément tourné !

Sinon tu as essayé de dépoussiérer l'intérieur ? Peut-être que c'est juste une surchauffe de la carte graphique comme ça arrive à chaud.


----------



## matacao (20 Novembre 2014)

Pour ce qui est des changements de CRT, j'en ai fait plusieurs, le remplacement n'est pas très compliqué en soit, mais changer un CRT peut être très dangereux pour un amateur car il y a de la Très Haute Tension (THT) et tu n'a pas besoin de toucher le tube pour te prendre une décharge. De plus, même quand tu le tube est coupé, il reste toujours un peu de THT, donc il faut impérativement le décharger avant de faire quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Kevick (20 Novembre 2014)

Merci Matacao, tu viens de me dissuader totalement de bricoler ces macs ! 



Oizo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est compliqué à faire, je n'ai même pas tenté avec le 5400 HS pour mettre l'écran sur mon 5200.
> 
> J'ai aussi la carte TV sur mon 5200 et la télécommande qui va avec, ça a été ma TV principale pendant des années d'ailleurs, d'où le tube fatigué, il a énormément tourné !
> 
> Sinon tu as essayé de dépoussiérer l'intérieur ? Peut-être que c'est juste une surchauffe de la carte graphique comme ça arrive à chaud.



Je l'avais nettoyé il y a pas longtemps et je le couvre d'un drap pour qu'il ne prenne pas trop la poussière...


----------

